# What Can You Tell Me About This Jlc?



## Rule 34 (Nov 1, 2009)

I understand its worth more scrap than anything else in monitery value, but its been passed down the family and has a lot of sentimental value so wouldnt ever come up for sale.

It looks 1960's to me and the last valuation cert I have for it is in 1979, it was in the family for a good few years before then so its atleast early 1970's. There are no hallmarks but the paperwork says its 18k gold. Its a manual wind and I know little else about it. Does anyone know the model? year of manufacture? The only number on the back is 1246395 and the letter A underneath that.

http://yfrog.com/0l246lej


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

That looks to be a seventies watch to me. Being a JLC, it is worth more than its scrap value. It is a fine dress watch from one of the very best makers (certainly the social equal of a Rolex and just as well made), the sort that should be serviced and then worn as often as possible. Opinions are divided, but I reckon wearing watches keeps them supple.

Polished, it has timeless elegance. If you don't have a somebody special to wear it, go and find one; the watch deserves it.


----------



## Rule 34 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi

I know JLC are a very prestige brand but its not the best looking watch, not been serviced since 1979 and isnt in the best condition so didnt think it would be worth much.

Im still looking for further information though, no-one seems to know anything about it


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't tell you much from the photos, but i would estimate 1960 from the design. I agree with others that JLC are one of the premium manufacturers.

If you want to know a rough value, list it on ebay with an Â£10k reserve - you will find out what it is worth on the open market for a few pounds. Put as many pics on as possible and see what people bid.

What you do not like, someone will love.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> If you want to know a rough value, list it on ebay with an Â£10k reserve - you will find out what it is worth on the open market for a few pounds. Put as many pics on as possible and see what people bid.


That's a brilliant idea, a TRUE valuation.


----------

